# Mini donkey for pasture mate?



## Firefall (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi,

I have been thinking that I would like a mini donkey jenny to keep with my minis while they

are in pasture thats a couple of miles away from me to keep any predators away.

Never had one before, is there a big difference between them and minis for health care?

I thought I would like a jenny to keep with my mares and if she got into foal that would be fine, if not ok too.

But would a gelded donkey be better and would he get along with my mini stallion?

Do they all bray loudly?

Sorry for all the questions!!!

I'd like to find a younger one, no papers necessary and in the North West if anyone has one or know of any good web sites to find one feel free to PM me.

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## jdomep (Mar 14, 2006)

Here is an interesting quote on guard donkeys.



> Miniature donkeys, because of their size, should not be used as guard animals for goats, sheep, calves, etc. It is recommended that guard donkeys be mature (over 3 years of age), large standard jennets, and that they be used in pairs.



Some bray VERY loudly LOL We have 1 mini girl who is obnoxious and another girl who is quite delicate




:


----------



## tazz001 (Mar 14, 2006)

Yep...mini donks are not reallu equipped to deal with some larger predatory animals esp when just one or two of them....now a whole herd of mini donks can gang up on them (believe me...mine have) So just keep that in mind...

Oh and even tho donks do OK with horses for pasture mates...generally they are MUCH happier with another donkey for pal.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 14, 2006)

tazz001 said:


> Oh and even tho donks do OK with horses for pasture mates...generally they are MUCH happier with another donkey for pal.




I totally agree!!!



:


----------

